# feldgrind slipping/does not grind.



## rimaarts (Sep 25, 2017)

so. i have been enjoying feldgrind for past couple of months, around 2kg of beans. and this morning it suddenly stopped grinding. its like shaft is sliding within burr. tried tightening the bottom screw and side screw, but no luck. any other ideas?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Is the bottom burr still in place? Try to widen the grind setting and push from burrs the bottom. Do they move at all?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Is the bottom burr still in place? Try to widen the grind setting and push from burrs the bottom. Do they move at all?


I seem to be having the same problem as the OP.

I have done this. I am able to push the bottom burr upwards, then it springs back down.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Resolved:

For anyone reading this with the same issue just tighten the allen bolt on the bottom of the grinder (it needs to be super tight!)


----------

